# Got a little overspray on a dark roof



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

I hate when this happens, got in a hurry helping my cousin paint his aunts house and this happened. It looks just like the typical frosting that takes place, I thought about pressure washing it, what's the best way to take it off. 

Note, she's not complaining, hasn't even mentioned it, but it's driving me nuts. It's not much but can be seen on the angle.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

You could match the roof color, and fog-over the overspray.

I think if someone took a powerwasher to my shingles, I wouldn't like it much.


----------



## waynec (Feb 17, 2009)

We have used cupran hand cleaner. Just squirt some on, let sit for awhile and then use a stiff brush to rub it out. Then just rinse off.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

lol, my first posts here were in a thread about overspraying a shingle roof. 

What have I already told you about masking?!? I can understand being in a hurry though, that is usually when I make the really epic mistakes that cause me to break out into a sweat 10 years later.
KrudKutter will be a safe detergent for shingles, and it devastates dried latex.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

FAGEDABOUDIT. It will make the shingles last longer. :thumbsup:


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

touchup the roof. i always keep this quart of black SW acrylic all surface enamel in the car. i don't even know where or when i got it and its amazing how often it comes in handy. dry brush it and forget about it.

or option B, leave the roof as is and just deny your involvement.
deny deny deny


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Hand your aunt your insurance cert and chalk it up to inexperience . 

Another $500.00 deductable day !:whistling


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

get some black roof caulking and dab it on with a rag. It blends right in if it is the tar kind. It goes on kinda transparent and easily builds to hide. I had a customers house who's last painter though he needed to paint the roof. I used this on dark (black/grey) shingles to hide bright yellow.. worked great!


----------



## mattp (Apr 5, 2006)

ask her if she has any shingles in the garage. If so you can just replace a few shingles or call your local roofer to come replace them for you.


----------



## antnepi (Aug 26, 2008)

Tell her it was done at no extra charge....Haha


----------

